# curly haired mice Breeder in Indiana wanted



## rubym (Apr 22, 2014)

Does anyone know of anyone that breeds curly haired mice in Indiana( Southern to central) or Kentucky ( near Louisville) ? My 12 year old grandson recently lost his pet mouse ( a rescued feeder mouse). He loved pictures of the curly haired mice and I wopuld like to get him 3 females. He did alot of research when he got his first mouse and will take excellant care of the fur babies. Thank you


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

I've been searching for you but no luck...
The fur you described is called Rex so that might help broaden your search. Some pet stores carry long-haired mice, which might be interesting too and it will be easier to find.


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

not sure how far away it is from you but I am getting some rex coated mice soon and am in terre haute indiana on weekends sometimes


----------

